# 2003 Specialized P1



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

Alright im new to this site so hello.

I have a quick question....im looking to sell my P1 and get a newer bike. I was just wondering how much you gusy think i could sell it for.

Its an 03 with marzocchi Z1 drop-offs, front disc upgrade, e-thirtenn bash guard and a few other little things...

so what do you guys think?? Thanks

anyone interested??


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Maybe $200?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

P1man151 said:


> Alright im new to this site so hello.
> 
> I have a quick question....im looking to sell my P1 and get a newer bike. I was just wondering how much you gusy think i could sell it for.
> 
> ...


Is it Cromo? What size, long or short?

Might be interested if the price is right


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

depends on the condition and such, post up some pics and you might get more replys. but i'm guessing that you could maybe get $450.00 for it ? I saw a completly stock 03 P.1 go for $299.00 but that was in the winter when the market for MTB's is really low.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

450 is high for a used P.1. Post up some pictures, and depending on condition and how extensive the upgrades, we can give you a better idea.


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

No it is not chromo...its an 03. It is size long.

Well the bike is in great shape, i have had the bike since it was brand new, but i have kept it really nice. I will try to get some pictures on here. teh camera wasnt working last time i tried. But thanks

-Tyler


----------

